# how to call a cat to you



## nutsT (Apr 23, 2014)

In Japan we cluck our tongue when we call a cat to us. Some time ago, my Polish friend said that a Polish calls by saying like "kichi kichi"(i don't know how to spell.:sad2) It's interesting how to call cats is different from countries to countries! How do you call a cat?

Thank you!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I say Here Kitty Kitty!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I call them by name but they never come to me. About the only time they respond to human speech is in the evening when we ask them, "Is it time for supper"? Then they go into the kitchen to get their wet food.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

You know that sound you make with your tongue when you are "tsk-ing" a child.. like when you say, "Shame on you tsk tsk tsk" Only the "tsk" is an unspellable sound you make with tongue to the roof of mouth?

Well that's the sound I use for any cat I don't own. One's I won, I call by name or a whistle.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I also use the tsking sound for cats i dont own... for my cats i call their names. Or if they are outside and i am calling them in i yell mememememememe so ik they hear me and they come home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

What about that Pssswisswiss sound?? I use that to call strays to me. Mine are called by name or there many play names or I say hungry or eat...whose hungry? wanna eat?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Growing up we would always use a pstpstpstpst sound like if you were trying to get someone's attention, "pst, hey you." How I only use that noise if I want them to STOP something they are doing. One sharp PST!.

If I call them now, it's by name. 

If I see a strange cat I usually make a chirp or a purry meow at it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

gizmothecat said:


> What about that Pssswisswiss sound?? I


Yes! That's the one I was thinking from when I was a kid.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

For cats I don't know I do the Psstpsstpsst sound, but for my own cats I call them by name. If I want them to see something interesting out our patio windows, like a bird or squirrel, I make their kaak kaak kaak sound. For queens who've had kittens I've had them come to a high-pitched very young kitten mewing sound. Tho Alkee will come to that sound too, even tho she's spayed and never had kittens. If I say, "who wants a treat?" that gets both of them coming in a hurry.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

For my own cats there's two main ones, other than their names.

When I want them to come cuddle I'll rub my fingers across my thumb, it makes a really gentle noise. This sort of happened by accident, but I found kittens came to see what the noise was, and the motion got them to come closer, and then your hand is in perfect position for petting them just by spreading your thumb apart. Now they all know that's the 'cuddle sound'.

For their dinner I make a sort of mix between a tongue cluck and a kissy noise. So I'll say "Kitties! Dinner *Kissy/clucking sound*"...and when the guinea pigs hear me do that they start wheeking from their room, lol. If I haven't seen one of the kitties for a bit I'll call them with that noise and their name too.

They pretty much all coem to their names though, although Muffin comes regardless of which cat I actually called...he just comes any time the thinks he might get attention, lol.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I call my two kitties by name....usually, lol. Sometimes I call my male cat "buddy", as in "Hey, buddy, whatcha doin'?" 

If I see another cat, I just call them, "kitty", or "buddy" too. No cutesy "sound effects" like other posters here, sorry, lol. Guess I'm rather dull in that department! :crazy


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I make kind of kissing sounds or call kitty-kitty-kitty... I do not call my own cat... he's deaf lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I make kind of kissing sounds or call kitty-kitty-kitty... I do not call my own cat... he's deaf lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol, DeafDogs&Cat! I know Munch was deaf, but it still cracked me up! :razz: Is he more sensitive to vibrations, then? You could stomp your feet on the floor, to get his attention? How do you call a hearing impaired kitty :?::cat


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha. I don't worry about calling him. He's always nearby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

In Puerto Rico, you call a cat by saying "michito" or "michi". Mine know their name and come running when I call them. Trained them with food and treats!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Yes! That's the one I was thinking from when I was a kid.


hahaha thats the best way i could spell it :???:

and gizmo always comes when i call marshall....shes sooooo afraid he will get something she wont.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

gizmothecat said:


> and gizmo always comes when i call marshall....shes sooooo afraid he will get something she wont.


Ha! That's MowMOw. If I call Book, MowMOw comes straight to me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I make kiss-kiss sounds if I'm calling a cat I don't know, or sometimes the tsking sound. I think that sound is probably pretty close to what the OP means by clucking.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Open any can with the can opener. And, if you want them there even faster than the light travels, make it a can of tuna (faster yet if you try to be quiet like you're making yourself a tuna sandwich and don't want to share.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nutsT (Apr 23, 2014)

cat face said:


> You know that sound you make with your tongue when you are "tsk-ing" a child.. like when you say, "Shame on you tsk tsk tsk" Only the "tsk" is an unspellable sound you make with tongue to the roof of mouth?
> 
> Tsking sound sometimes expresses something like contempt, so the sound I use may be closer to a kissing sound than clucking my tongue. It's difficult to transcribe such a sounds.


----------



## nutsT (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you all for answering! For my own cat I also call their names. I try the other ways you answered when I call a cat which isn't my own.:catsm


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I tap the food dish with my finger nail! They come running!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

We do the "tongue click" or call their names. The tongue click is especially effective if they are hiding in a bush in the yard.

My mother used to use an old police/bobby whistle to call both me and the cat when we were outside. Never thought about it when I was young, but now that I think about it, it is very weird to come running along with the cat!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Back in Russia, we used "kis,kis, kis". The actual words for cats are "koshka" for a female and "kot" for a male, but "kisa" and "kisca" are Russian equivalent for "*****" or "pussycat" (without sexual connotation even if sometimes a man can use the word or a variation as a term of endearment for his girl). 
When I came to the US, I did it by the way of Italy. Over there, I saw a cat and used "kis, kis, kis" and the cat looked at me. I said - "mom, look, Italian cats understand Russian". Actually, in Italy they say "micio, micio", but I guess the cat reacted to my intonation.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

For meals, I go "num num num" and all three cats come running. I sometimes click my tongue or go pssssst to get their attention. A lot I'll go "ang!" when I think they're being so cute, I want to bite them.

The word for cat in Korean is"goyangi" (go-yahng-ee)


----------



## OmegaCorns (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that I meow at my oldest Faith. It's how I caught her as a kitten. I got very good at mimicking another cat that we had and when I found Faith I just started meowing to her. She was a very tiny kitten dropped off at a school campus during a heat wave several years ago. Managed to trick her out of the bushes and we've been "talking" ever since.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The only time I mew at my kitties is when I wanna freak them out, lol. I'm a pretty good imitator, but they all - without fail - give me the strangest looks when I meow at them. Like "Um...1. That is not the sound your supposed to make. 2. Do you KNOW what you're SAYING!" then they make this face ->  Hilarious.

My SO and I meow at each other all the time though. The cats all look embarrassed when we do. "Moooooom. Gross!" lol


----------



## Lorinkittycat (May 1, 2014)

I got my misty when i was 9 and i could be very squeaky, so now i have to strain my voice by calling her with a very high squeaky MIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSTY?!?!?!?!? Lol. I could call her 100 times with saying her name normally and no response but 1 MIIIISSSTY!? And she is running down the stairs meowing at me like "yes? Do you have can food?"


----------



## Lorinkittycat (May 1, 2014)

Oh and also i can command her to sit on my lap or bed with a few snaps and pats.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

meowmeowmeowmeow (like im talking to them cus they meow back ^_^ ) to outside cats.....

by name to my cats.....


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Back in 1982 my future wife still lived at home in a house right by a dairy barn. She got to know some of the barn cats. She could go outside, call their names, and six of them might show up. You could pet them all. Some might sit on your lap but none of them liked to be held.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Only rattling the cat food bag works for me


----------

